# Doggie Christmas Presents!



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I got the dog's two Christmas presents in, so I went ahead and am letting them use them! I LOVE them both!

First is the new Wooflink Chic 3 carrier. It's in the new color Chocolate Snakeskin. It is fabulous! The light was a little bright in the picture, but it looks so great. I took the dogs in it today for the first time and got two compliments on it and we just ran into PetSmart! It has two big pockets to keep things in. The zipper on the front that you can see is one and there is one on the back that is the same size. The top that zips them in is see through it also velcros at the end. It seems pretty escape proof. One end has a mesh end that has a flap that can cover it up. It unzips, but is really small. Ella could fit through it, but Chloe might not. 



Both dogs fit in the great! For reference they are 4.5 pounds and 3 pounds. Chloe wasn't cooperating with the camera today!



And this one is just funny, so I had to add it.




The next thing they got was the new Susan Lanci bed in chocolate.



They love it!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

OH MY!!!!!!!!!:toothy10: they are fabulous!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> OH MY!!!!!!!!!:toothy10: they are fabulous!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag!


Thank you!!! I have been ogling the other snakeskin one that came out not long ago and I actually ordered it. They switched colors literally right after I placed my order, so I had to change colors to the chocolate snakeskin. I'm sooo glad I did! It looks so nice. It's even better than I thought it would be and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

OMG Such great gifts!!! The bag looks gorgeous!! And the bed looks so comfy!!Chloe and Ella seem to love both their gifts!! Hehe love the third and last pic!! So cute!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> OMG Such great gifts!!! The bag looks gorgeous!! And the bed looks so comfy!!Chloe and Ella seem to love both their gifts!! Hehe love the third and last pic!! So cute!!


Thank you! The bed is so soft. I wouldn't mind a bed like that! They immediately jumped in and took right to it. The bag is technically their Christmas present, but really I just tricked DH because let's face it, it's really for me! haha


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome Christmas gifts! I love the bag. Odie can fit through the hole in ours too. I tell her to go in and she just pops through the hole, it's so cute. I love the bed too, it looks so comfy cozy!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome Christmas gifts! I love the bag. Odie can fit through the hole in ours too. I tell her to go in and she just pops through the hole, it's so cute. I love the bed too, it looks so comfy cozy!


Maybe Chloe could fit then! I haven't tried yet to get them to go through. It looks tiny though!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love love the bag!!!  they look adorable as ever


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Lindsayj said:


> Maybe Chloe could fit then! I haven't tried yet to get them to go through. It looks tiny though!


You might be surprised! I think if their head fits in, they can make it work. haha 

I forgot to add that I love that silly photo of them! They're so adorable. Good to know that two smaller chis can fit in too.


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsayj said:


> Thank you! The bed is so soft. I wouldn't mind a bed like that! They immediately jumped in and took right to it. The bag is technically their Christmas present, but really I just tricked DH because let's face it, it's really for me! haha


LOL!! Me too!! It looks like the medium was the perfect bed size for them  Haha We need to spoil ourself occasionally too!! So a present for both oneself and the chis is great!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

That bag is awesome the bed too ur girls are gorgeous!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What lovely photos, lucky pups


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love your darling little girls! I love the carrier and the bed!! That bed is one of the Wees favorite. I really wanted that carrier!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> I love your darling little girls! I love the carrier and the bed!! That bed is one of the Wees favorite. I really wanted that carrier!! Gorgeous!!


Thank you!! Their old favorite bed had about had it. There was a puppy sized indention without any stuffing left anymore in that spot. They seemed to have quickly replaced it though with this bed!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> What lovely photos, lucky pups


They are super lucky and spoiled rotten!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beautiful pics, your babies are so photogenic! The bag is gorgeous, I love the colors of the bag and bed with your pups!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

That bed!! They look so comfy in it! Can I come spend the night and sleep in it too?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh I love that last one, its so sweet!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh they're too cute, I love the pictures of them in the bag!! Great bag too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lindsayj said:


> Thank you!! Their old favorite bed had about had it. There was a puppy sized indention without any stuffing left anymore in that spot. They seemed to have quickly replaced it though with this bed!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


She's got 35% off until Monday. I've been fighting myself! I want that carrier, and another bed in cream. I'm doing my best to convince myself that it can wait. Lol

That bed makes me want to curl up on it. Lol


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

TLI said:


> She's got 35% off until Monday. I've been fighting myself! I want that carrier, and another bed in cream. I'm doing my best to convince myself that it can wait. Lol
> 
> That bed makes me want to curl up on it. Lol


The more I use this carrier the more I recommend it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wow...lucky little chihuahuas...talk about living in the lap of luxury !! They look very much at home in that bed !


----------

